# Target Height ?



## Tracker12

I was lucky to score a Block 48"x48" new range target from a Gander Mountain Store the closed. I plan to set it up in the basement. Was wondering how far to set it off the ground. Is there a standard height a 5 spot or Vegas target is supposed to be.


----------



## erdman41

16" minimum off the floor

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez

Per the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws, 

ARTICLE XVIII Club/Shop Charter And Course Approval

B. Course Approval Procedure:

13.9 STANDARDS FOR INDOOR ARCHERY RANGES:

13.9.6 The distance from the floor to the bottom of the butt shall be 16” minimum.
13.9.7 Ceiling to floor distance shall be a minimum of 8’6”. Each shooting lane shall be 24” minimum.

But for a personal basement range you can get away with a smaller ceiling height. Be careful with recurve or longbow upper limb!


----------



## Tracker12

Thanks appreciate the info. I do have to be careful with my Trad gear used on the way my joists run.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Yep, 16". Those practicing at the local Indoor range drive me nuts with setting targets. Hey, no one shoots a upper line Indoor target 6 feet off the floor. Yeah, I go to set a target and there's a shot target with the center bull's eye right at my face. Same if practicing for 3D. Most all ASA 3D targets don't have the center ten 3 feet off the ground. The Rinehart Moose 10 ring is about 4 feet, I think....


----------



## nestly

SonnyThomas said:


> Yep, 16". Those practicing at the local Indoor range drive me nuts with setting targets. Hey, no one shoots a upper line Indoor target 6 feet off the floor. Yeah, I go to set a target and there's a shot target with the center bull's eye right at my face. Same if practicing for 3D. Most all ASA 3D targets don't have the center ten 3 feet off the ground. The Rinehart Moose 10 ring is about 4 feet, I think....


Maybe they were practicing for World Archery, where the bottom of the upper target must be at least at least 51". Fortunately, the recent adoption of the vertical 3 spot has made it a bit easier for those of us that aren't giants.


----------



## vulcan320

SonnyThomas said:


> Yep, 16". Those practicing at the local Indoor range drive me nuts with setting targets. Hey, no one shoots a upper line Indoor target 6 feet off the floor. Yeah, I go to set a target and there's a shot target with the center bull's eye right at my face. Same if practicing for 3D. Most all ASA 3D targets don't have the center ten 3 feet off the ground. The Rinehart Moose 10 ring is about 4 feet, I think....


Do you know how high the butts actually are at the vegas shoot? I'd like to practice as close as possible to the actual setting. I do have a tough time with higher target placement...


----------



## Kstigall

vulcan320 said:


> Do you know how high the butts actually are at the vegas shoot? I'd like to practice as close as possible to the actual setting. I do have a tough time with higher target placement...


Check out some video of Vegas shoots or even the LAS Classic. Watch archers pulling arrows and you can get a feel for how high the targets are. 

You know you have a weakness, shooting higher targets, fix it. This is something real competitors never stop doing. Finding the weakest spot in their game and and improving upon it. I am short and some years back I had to work on shooting a higher target. I got good at shooting a higher target and found I was then weaker on the lower target. Moral of the story, do NOT develop a favored target position.

At local shoots target height can be a real issue. Last year a range had their 4'x4' block targets sitting about 2' off the ground and insisted the upper target be placed high on the bale. Somewhere I'm sure there was a 6'6" guy shooting the lower target on a bale pretty much sitting on the floor. Set your block target about 16" off the floor. Put one target as high as you can get it on the bale and the lower target as low as you can get it on the bale. Rotate shooting the high and low targets. Lighting can also play games with you. Be prepared to shoot in lower light and also brighter light conditions. Too many archers get overly concerned about lighting if it's much different from the range they practice on all the time. Basically, expose yourself to enough environment variables so that you don't unknowingly become only comfortable in a narrow range of conditions.


----------



## Padgett

First of all you totally suck for getting that awesome target. 

Second of all you totally suck for getting that awesome target.

I was at the gander mtn at one of the asa shoots this summer and saw the bow press and vice back in the vacant archery dept and I asked them if they would sell it and almost got it but then one of the employees saw what I was doing and I saw him talking to the person I was dealing with and it was over. All the tools were laying there and the presses and stuff, I never thought about checking for targets in the back though. 

Actually, I am excited for you. I love the block targets. my suggestion to you is to not be turning it around, I shoot block targets all the time and the secret to them is to never turn it around to the fresh side. Why? Because the front will continue to slightly slow down the arrow and the back 8 inches of fresh target stops the arrow the rest of the way. This actually makes arrow pulling so nice and effortless. 

But, if you screw up and turn it around the block for a while will be awesome but the minute you shoot up that nice 6 to 8 inches of fresh stuff there is nothing behind and the target is totally screwed.


----------



## SonnyThomas

nestly said:


> Maybe they were practicing for World Archery, where the bottom of the upper target must be at least at least 51".


The vast majority of shooters in my neck of the woods don't know World Archery exists.


----------



## SonnyThomas

vulcan320 said:


> Do you know how high the butts actually are at the vegas shoot? I'd like to practice as close as possible to the actual setting. I do have a tough time with higher target placement...


Nope. Never have shot the Vegas event. If state, then the bottom target is near the 16" from the floor and the upper line is on top of the lower line like in nestly's pic, left. This for both the NFAA 5 spot and Vegas face. Our state IAA shoots 600 Vegas, lower and upper line.
Figure minimum of 16" from the floor and targets are 17" square so top edge of target could be 50" off the floor.


----------

